# Need help on record typical deer



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys - Need some help , I am searching the net looking for information on record deer for Ohio, would like to know by county and overall, the scoring of deer for the state, rankings that is. We just came back from a successful hunt in Scioto county and my Dad, mind you only been hunting deer now for 5 years, was fortunate enough to bag the largest deer I have seen in some time with the muzzleloader on Friday morning. I am having it mounted and will need it scored once dried. But a friend of mine who has done some scoring took the sheet and we have this deer scoring green over 180 inches. Can anyone give me a hand on where a deer like that stands in the books?
Here is a pic of the beast.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what he will score, but that is one heck of a buck. I love those brow tines. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

maybe try calling the ODNR. ask them. 

now, MAN THATS A GREAT BUCK> tell dad congads, a true trophy.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i am sure it will get you into the ohio husky buck club.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://buckeyebigbuckclub.org/


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks to be a 150, maybe, jsut maybe 160. No record typical, but an awesome deer none the less! Congrats


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is one nice Buck. Congrats to your Dad!!!!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ahhh he might go 160's............ not near a record

nice buck though


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Will post the numbers when completed.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah my guess would be around the 160 mark... and for getting it scored. last year i took my deer up to the deer and turkey expo. it should be going on about the same time that your drying perion is up.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

For those curious....We took this rack to the expo today at the fairgrounds. Gross score 179 3/8, net after deductions 170 1/8. If anyone ever needs to do this it was very easy. This deer was top 20 Scioto County ever taken since records have been kept. The old man is pretty excited and so was I. Lots of neat bucks at the expo to see.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

NICE DEER!

Not taking anything away from the deer itself, but....... maybe a County (record) Trophy?????????

If your having the brute mounted, have the guy tape the rack & give you a ball park point count for an estimate. It's hard to judge a rack from a picture & I would not even begin to give it estimate.

Nik


----------

